
Schematic layout of REBCO (Rare-earth-barium-copper-oxide) tapes - peter_d_sherman
https://www.researchgate.net/figure/Schematic-layout-of-REBCO-tapes-The-layers-are-not-up-to-scale_fig3_272358146
======
peter_d_sherman
Why are REBCO tapes so important?

Apparently a REBCO cable, when it is chilled to 77K (think liquid Nitrogen)
becomes superconducting.

When it becomes superconducting, it can carry a lot of amps, and when it can
carry a lot of amps, it can generate quite an impressive magnetic field, e.g.:

"On April 7, a team led by MagLab engineer Seungyong Hahn tested a small but
potent magnet made of rare earth barium copper oxide, or REBCO, which
efficiently conducts electricity without any resistance at relatively high
temperatures and magnetic fields. Putting the magnet coil inside one of the
MagLab's strongest magnets, the team achieved a magnetic field of 40.2
teslas."

[https://nationalmaglab.org/news-events/news/new-approach-
to-...](https://nationalmaglab.org/news-events/news/new-approach-to-building-
magnets-yields-new-world-record)

Related:

>"Research team generates world-record 35.4 tesla magnetic field using a
superconducting insert magnet"

[https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2012/01/research-team-
generate...](https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2012/01/research-team-generates-
world-record.html)

[https://phys.org/news/2019-03-energy-efficient-
superconducti...](https://phys.org/news/2019-03-energy-efficient-
superconducting-cable-future-technologies.html)

>"For connecting wind parks, for DC supply on ships, or for lightweight and
compact high-current cabling in future electric airplanes: scientists of
Karlsruhe Institute of Technology (KIT) have developed a versatile
superconducting cable that can be manufactured easily. In case of moderate
cooling, it transports electric energy with hardly any losses."

[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fphy.2019.00082...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fphy.2019.00082/full)

>"Superconductive REBCO Thin Films and Their Nanocomposites: The Role of Rare-
Earth Oxides in Promoting Sustainable Energy"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rare-
earth_barium_copper_oxide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rare-
earth_barium_copper_oxide)

Etc.

